# 4ch amp install/6 speakers



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm looking to run 6 speakers off a 4 channel amp. The set up has not been bought yet, so I cannot tell you the impedance or handling values. I'm looking for the most logical way to do this.

Would it be best to buy a 2 channel and another 4?

Also, when running a 4 channel amp of a head unit (without using the output wires on the back...I'm meaning to use RCA only), is it best to use a cross- over? Then maybe from the crossover, have my front and rear outputs splt that way to the amp(s)?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

find someone local to help you or

Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

What you need is a nice 6 channel amp to do the job. I just happen to have one, Audison LRx 6.9.


----------



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> What you need is a nice 6 channel amp to do the job. I just happen to have one, Audison LRx 6.9.


That's crazy that you popped up with that, I was just here Audison LRx 6.9 (blue) - Car Audio Classifieds. Still asking $700? I'm tight on that right now, but not bad price. For my uncles 98 jeep. He wants doors, kick panels, sound bar, and I'm thinking of throwing in a nice 8" in for the low end.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Pmed you.


----------



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

scooter99 said:


> Pmed you.


Got it


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

its very possible. i have a jl 450/4 to a 3way front stage. i have the front midbasses ran into the first two channels and the tweet, midrange paired into xovers running to channels 3 and 4...


----------



## The Sanch (Apr 10, 2010)

ameuba10 said:


> its very possible. i have a jl 450/4 to a 3way front stage. i have the front midbasses ran into the first two channels and the tweet, midrange paired into xovers running to channels 3 and 4...


We'll see he wants the best quailty out of it. If I do a 4ch, and it's 2 ohm stable, I considered running the front 2 speakers on each side in parallel for a 2 ohm load (knowing that they are indeed 4 ohm components) on channel 1 and 2...and have 3 and 4 powering his sound bar. Or, possibly running 2 of the front speakers of the head unit, and have the other 2 and sound bar off the 4 channel. Still, I have to find something that will pushing the total RMS on the front stage at the 2 ohm load.

NOTE: That this is a Jeep, and you can only do so much with the room you have. It's a 5 speed, do they have special kick panels to where the clutch will not interfere with the floor speakers?


----------

